# New test results



## RoundRockGS (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi

Male 37,
Currently on levothyro 250mg
Total thyroid removed 7/2013

My results 
TSH 3rd generation
Range .36- 3.74 m[IU]/l
2.64 current 7/12

T4 Free
Range .76-1.46 ng/Dl 
1.31 current 7/12

Only test my endo will run.

Came down from a high of 39.20 TSH 6 weeks after TT. I'm always improving from that but night sweats, cold hands, and upset stomach still exists. Is there something better to discuss with doctor.

Thank you


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

What's your doctor say about your symptoms not subsiding after six years of thyroid replacment hormone?

Did you have symptoms b4 the removal of your thyroid?

I had a large goiter but no nodules and very minor symptoms when I 1st went to a doctor.

After taking the t4 only hormone to shrink the goiter is when most of the horrible symptoms started.

I eventually got on desiccated thyroid and most symptoms are gone and or are manageable.

I can tell when I need an increase when my stomach starts to hurt.

For me symptoms abating comes 1st b4 any lab work or magical ranges.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I understand people without a thyroid tend to do better on combination therapy. So adding some T3 to your Levo.

That seems like a very high amount of Levo, but I'm not sure how things change with your situation. Would seem like you are not absorbing it very well. Lots of potential reasons for that. Gut issues, Celiac, etc.

Either way, a combo therapy maybe worthwhile.

Even the guidelines from Endocrinologists say combo maybe necessary for TT folks: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4267409/


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

This article asks the clinisions the questions for this trial and not the actual patients who are having the issues.

I can tell you why thyroid patients complain about T4 only therapy.

Chemically synthetic thyroid hormone whether it be t4 or t3 is not exactly the same as what your thyroid naturally makes.

Doctors will tell you different but they are not chemists.

The chemical formula is missing parts of the equation and different parts are added to replace the missing .

It's said to make the man made hormone more pure.

Well maybe it's too pure? Which is not natural.

The chemical structure is actually a mirror image of what it should actually look like.

It's like putting a left handed glove on your right.

It will fit and keep your hand warm but your hand will not be able to function properly.

It's all about the mighty dollar and not about treating someone properly.


----------

